# Pleco for Tanganyika Tank



## DRWalker (Mar 9, 2013)

Is there a Pleco that could go into a Tang tank with the higher PH?


----------



## Hdog (Jul 26, 2012)

i had a nice big sail-fin pleco that did well, but recently i traded him in for some gold algae-eaters. they are nice and compact and still clean up uneaten food and algae well. my algae scraper is collecting dust because i dont have any to scrape.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would recommend a Bristlenose.


----------



## swk (Mar 16, 2010)

Bristlenose or rubber lip have always worked well for me


----------



## haughtyfish (Apr 4, 2013)

so, I know pleco coming from South America. Do they like soft water better ? If they can handle hard water well. I should get some. :drooling:


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Pleco's are a very hardy fish. They can handle just about any ph level you will have. Just make sure you acclimate them well before throwing them into your tank. I like doing the drip method. Adding a litte bit of water to their bag while floating them to help balance out the water temp and the ph and everything else.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

haughtyfish said:


> so, I know pleco coming from South America. Do they like soft water better ? If they can handle hard water well. I should get some. :drooling:


I think certain plecos are hardier than others...I would not put expensive, rare plecos in an African Rift Lake Tank. But the bristlenose has been tank raised for many years and they seem to survive better than other plecos. I have about a 70% chance of survival beyond the first month in the tank for them. After they make it a month, they are good for life.


----------



## haughtyfish (Apr 4, 2013)

bristlenose? I dot know what kind of sbristlenose do you mention. Because when I google it, it shows all different looking ones. 
Meanwhile, I may try the pleco which has some spot on their body and more pretty than the black color species. What do you guys think ?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

haughtyfish, you might want to start your own thread so we don't hijack DRWalker's original question.


----------



## Ron R. (Oct 21, 2003)

Bristlenose plecos are good, but as your fish get bigger they can eat a BN pleco. I have a 13" moba male that recently ate a 4" BN pleco. The tail was sticking out of his mouth when I got to him. I netted him and used my fishing pliers to pull the pleco out of his mouth.


----------



## haughtyfish (Apr 4, 2013)

OMG.
I see how important size is. I will try to keep similar size fish together. They can not threat to each other. :thumb: 
I wish to figure this out


----------

